# Corsair Hydro H80i GT und Lian Li PC Q08



## derheldvomfeld (10. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen ob ich die o. g. Wasserkühlung in das Lian Li PC Q08 Gehäuse mit Push Pull einbauen kann ohne das mir das Netzteil im weg ist?

Danke


----------

